# Sitzwinkel bei uncle Jimbo



## bikulus (19. August 2011)

Hallo
mich interessiert folgendes Thema:
Der Sitzwinkel ist ja mit73,4° angegeben. Nun ist ja das Sitzrohr vor der Tretlagerachse plaziert. Auf was bezieht sich nun diese Angabe, auf den tatsächlichen Winkel oder auf den theoretisch erechneten wenn das Sitzroh mittig zum Tretlager plaziert wäre. Dies wäre dann natürlich auf eine theoretische Sattelhöhe bezogen, ups hoffentlich war das nun verständlich. Das gleiche Problem haben ja auch andere Hersteller wie Canyon, Fusion, Votec etc

danke
Bikulus


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (22. August 2011)

Hallo Bikulus,

der Sitzwinkel von 73,4° ist der Konstruierte, also wenn das Sitzrohr mittig zum Tretlager platziert wäre.

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

